# Amazon Sword good for NPT?



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought some Amazon Sword from PetCo during its buy 2 get one free sale. Will these grow well in NPTs? I've read that they are a demanding plant, but I thought maybe they would do well in an NPT with about 2WPG and soil since it's a root-feeder. Anyone have experience with Amazon or Argentine Swords in NPTs?


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

Not sure who told you they were demanding...

They're one of the least-demanding plants I know of. My only advise would be to identify it and make sure it won't outgrow your tank- moving them can be a real pain in a NPT due to their 12-15 inch long roots...


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have a medium sized one in my 29 gallon NPT. I just love it. It does better then any plant in there. I do have to trim the older leaves from time to time to remove algae but not often and it grows faster then I trim.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

These swords are WONDERFUL for NPT's (or any tank for that matter). They have robust root systems that bring oxygen to the soil and are heavy root feeders (do a good job at keeping the aqaurium clean). They can get rather large after some time, but the leaves are easily removed at the base when they start getting crowded.

-Dave


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> These swords are WONDERFUL for NPT's (or any tank for that matter). They have robust root systems that bring oxygen to the soil and are heavy root feeders (do a good job at keeping the aqaurium clean). They can get rather large after some time, but the leaves are easily removed at the base when they start getting crowded.
> 
> -Dave


Ditto! Dave hooked me up with 3 when I first set up my tank and they are the most dependable and hardest working plants of the El Natural Filtration System in my 125.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Hm.. darn it. I ended up returning them to PetCo today because I wasn't so sure! They were Amazon Sword and Argentine Sword. I was planning on putting them in a 40g breeder. The tank is not too deep.. what kind of swords do you guys recommend for a 40g b?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

For 40 gallons, most any Echinodorus should be fine, but the Amazon would eventually outgrow it (sooner than later) while other species would be more appropriate over time. Cryptocorynes are also some really great, super-root plants that are great filtration masters in El Natural, and they are nice to use in the scape as well.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Apr 7, 2007)

They say a picture is worth a 1000 words, so...









That is my 125gal NPT with just 2 Amazon Swords on the right. The 2 on the left have been somewhat light deprived by the Amazon Frogbit. That pic was taken about 2 months ago. That tank was planted only about 4 months ago.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

They get huge. I'm not sure if it would have been a good option ofr a 40g breeder!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I plan to just keeping trimming mine. So far is it doing great in my 29 gallon been in there a couple months now.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd put it in there. The hardest thing you will have to do is get the massive root system buried!


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

The "amazon sword" I have in my 55g still hasn't taken off yet. If it is a Amazon sword i guess. It did come from PetSmart in one of those gel filled tubes. It puts out small leaves and the old leaves from the dry start are still dying. I am still not seeing the huge leaves yet. It might be a different story if I look at the roots. I have given it a few fert tabs to chew on and it could be expanding underground still. Everyone else has such great success with this plant I am a little disappointed. It is now buried behind my Micranthemum umbrosum. I was expecting the sword to dominate that corner so I put what I thought to be smaller plants in front. The MU grows like crazy.

If what petsmart sold me is indeed a Amazon Sword I guess it could just be a case of a tank to tank differences.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

So, if the roots spread out so much in the soil, that would be a major problem if you ever decide to take out the sword, huh?


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

I ended up getting a small amazon sword at PetCo. It was actually 4 separate plants, and I just put them in the the 2 back corners. I'm not sure how closely to plant these.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

Pretty much everything in the tubes is grown emersed so your new plant has to adapt to your water conditions and put out new leaves. I've noticed with amazon swords that they will only put out small leaves sometimes if the water temp is too low or fluctuates a lot like in an outdoor container.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Franco said:


> Pretty much everything in the tubes is grown emersed so your new plant has to adapt to your water conditions and put out new leaves. I've noticed with amazon swords that they will only put out small leaves sometimes if the water temp is too low or fluctuates a lot like in an outdoor container.


I put them about an inch or two inches apart where I had some space. Do you think this would be too close after they adjust to my water? I read they put out extensive root structure. I have vals near them, and I don't want to pull those out in case I pull out the swords for some reason in the future.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Jark said:


> The "amazon sword" I have in my 55g still hasn't taken off yet. If it is a Amazon sword i guess. It did come from PetSmart in one of those gel filled tubes. It puts out small leaves and the old leaves from the dry start are still dying. I am still not seeing the huge leaves yet. It might be a different story if I look at the roots. I have given it a few fert tabs to chew on and it could be expanding underground still. Everyone else has such great success with this plant I am a little disappointed. It is now buried behind my Micranthemum umbrosum. I was expecting the sword to dominate that corner so I put what I thought to be smaller plants in front. The MU grows like crazy.
> 
> If what petsmart sold me is indeed a Amazon Sword I guess it could just be a case of a tank to tank differences.


Did the tube you bought say Brazil sword, Spathiphyllum tasson? If so I have bought this plant a time or two and every time it's old leaves quickly die and the new ones are very small, few and far between and it gets all leggy towards the light... sooner or later I yank it out to make room for something that will grow...

If you did in fact buy Amazon sword, Echinodorus bleheri( or some other Echinodorus sp.), and it's still not growing; it's prob not getting enough light all the way at the bottom of a standard 55gal tank. You could add some extra light for awhile, just use a dome lamp with a CPF over the plant for a few months...and more fert tabs does not equal better/ faster results you can "burn" the roots just like you can "burn" your lawn...

I have found that these species of Echinodorus grow best in NPT: Ozelot, Red Rubin, marble queen, oriental...thought they do demand Lots of nutrients. After a year you should add one root tab near the plant, you be able to see a clear difference once the tabs wears out...


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

It was labeled an amazon sword but is still small. I think the fert tabs may be the problem now that you mention it. I did have a few crypts die after adding tabs at the base. I put some near a few crypts and they died. That I guess I won't be using those again or at least place them farther away from the base.

The tabs were from aquabotanic.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I used seachems root tabs... worked great just don't use too many... and add more light for now...


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

My PetCo-bought swords seem to be doing OK. Nothing has died, and it is still green. I hope the soil will help it take off (but not too much!).


----------

